# Trigger Stressed?



## occjmm (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the deal... I've had him for about 4 days now... besides him liking alot of attention he seems a little stressed??? he kinda rubs around on the glass the past couple days, like he wants to get out (I don't blame him) or her)... but he eats fine and goes to sleep in his same cubbie hole evrynight, he is a little lazy on getting up in the moring tho, but who isn't... he/her is also in a 55 gallon but the only fish...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I moved your thread. Might I suggest posting more details if possible.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm curious to know what species of trigger you obtained, some are far more interactive with their owners than others, sounds to me like your's just want's to "play".....aka, get fed : )


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree that it sounds as if he's playfull, but you may want to check ammonia and nitrite levels to see if there has been a spike. Triggers get "itchy" when that happens due to the irritation it causes. What is the tank temp? If you post water params it would help us a lot. How long has the tank been up and running? How long before you added the fish? Also, how big is the fish?


----------

